# ISO: Very Simple asian noodle recipes



## Learning (Aug 12, 2007)

Hello, I am VERY new to cooking  I have lived with my dad my whole life and have barely cooked anything that takes over 10 minutes.  My girlfriend is asian annd I've been to her house and eaten some of the'r homecooked noodles and they are so good, so I would like to learn how to do it too.  My diet sucks so I;m trying to get back in the healthy mode.  SO now that you know why I'm new to cooking....  I would like to know some simple recipes; korean/viet/chinese/thai/japanese mainly.  I don't even know the names of any specific kinds of what I like.  So pictures are great.. so I know what I'm about to make.   Thank you


----------



## Dave Hutchins (Aug 12, 2007)

some simple ingredients for Asian cooking are #1 fresh Ginger #2 Garlic #3 green onions, #4 severl types of soy sauce, #5 Black vinegar, # 6 Dark sesame oil, #7 japanese pepper(hot) #8 dry mustard and severl good basic Asian cook books


----------



## TATTRAT (Aug 13, 2007)

top ramen?


----------



## Mel! (Aug 13, 2007)

Hello Learning 

Cut up onions and garlic finely. 
Fry until golden in oil, with a sprinkling of salt.
Add thin carrot sicks chopped cabbage.
When cooked, stirr in the cooked noodles.
To serve put on plates, and sprinkle salted roaste peanuts over it.

Sauce to pur over the top, when serving. 
Mix the following together.
Soya sauce
Sesame oil
Orange juice
Honey
Ginger powder
Vinegar
Some thinly sliced Chillies, if u want.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 13, 2007)

Learning said:
			
		

> Hello, I am VERY new to cooking I have lived with my dad my whole life and have barely cooked anything that takes over 10 minutes. My girlfriend is asian annd I've been to her house and eaten some of the'r homecooked noodles and they are so good, so I would like to learn how to do it too. My diet sucks so I;m trying to get back in the healthy mode. SO now that you know why I'm new to cooking.... I would like to know some simple recipes; korean/viet/chinese/thai/japanese mainly. I don't even know the names of any specific kinds of what I like. So pictures are great.. so I know what I'm about to make. Thank you


Hi, Learning. Here's a very good, very easy, very healthy recipe from Rachael Ray: Rachael Ray: Chicken Satay Noodle Salad recipe - Every Day with Rachael Ray 

My husband doesn't like carrots, so I substituted an equal amount of very thinly sliced red pepper. 

Here's another recipe I made for a Japanese-themed dinner party: Cooks.com - Recipe - Japanese Noodle, Shrimp, And Cucumber Salad It was a hit   To make it a little easier to prepare, you can buy frozen easy-peel shrimp already cooked and deveined.

Hope this is helpful.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Aug 13, 2007)

Here's a nice Asian-style side dish that I make quite often. Goes nicely with plain or Teriyaki-glazed chicken or salmon, or you can make it a one-dish meal by adding bite-size pieces of cooked chicken, shrimp, fish or meat; or cubed tofu.  Plus it's super easy, inexpensive, & easy to increase in order to feed more folks.
 
ASIAN ZUCCHINI/CARROT NOODLES
Serves 2.
Ingredients: 
1 zucchini 
1 carrot 
package of Ramen Noodle soup mix - any kind
1-2 cloves of garlic, finely minced 
1 teaspoon grated fresh ginger 
dash of red pepper flakes or to taste 
vegetable oil 
sesame oil 
Preparation: 
Wash & trim zucchini; wash, trim, & peel carrot. Cut both into julienne/matchstick pieces. Discard soup/spice packet from Ramen noodles or save for another use. Cook noodles according to package directions & drain. 
Procedure: 
In a medium/large skillet heat a thin coating of vegetable oil & saute squash & carrot sticks until squash is just tender. Add drained noodles, (cooked meat/fish/tofu if using), ginger, garlic, & red pepper flakes to taste & combine thoroughly. Add a drizzle of sesame oil, stir again, & serve.


----------



## BrazenAmateur (Aug 14, 2007)

Get some dried Hon-Dashi, which is Japanese bonito stock flavoring.  

I usually combine Hon-Dashi, noodles ( like fresh, not dried, refrigerated udon), shrimp, green onion, fish cake (when I can find it), bean sprouts, tofu, and sometimes nori.


----------



## Caine (Aug 14, 2007)

Learning said:
			
		

> Hello, I am VERY new to cooking I have lived with my dad my whole life and have barely cooked anything that takes over 10 minutes. My girlfriend is asian annd I've been to her house and eaten some of their homecooked noodles and they are so good, so I would like to learn how to do it too.


 
Asian is a very general term, used for the people of every country from India to Iran, to China, Japan, Korea, Viet Nam, Laos, Cambodia, Thailand, the Pilipines, and Indonesia, just to name a few of the major Asian countries. Are you interested in any one particular country's cuisine, or any one type of noodle? There are several different types of noodles, made from rice, wheat, and soy, among the most popular, and rice noodles used in Pilipino cooking differ greatly from the rice noodles used in Thai cuisine.

I'll supply one of my favorite ethnic noodle dishes from the Pilipines, called Pansit Bihon, and an Asian Fusion recipe that I developed myself, based on Cashew Chicken. These are made with rice noodles, but with the Pansit, you can substitute chow mein style wheat noodles, and the dish is then called Pansit Canton. When you're ready for a more advanced noodle dish, let me know and I'll give you my Pansit Palabok recipe, which is a bit more complicated than Bihon or Canton.

One thing you need to know about Pilipino cuisine is that every Pilipino/Pilipina has their own recipe for every popular dish, and they're almost always different.


*PANSIT BIHON*​ 
Ingredients:

1 pkg rice noodles 
2 Tbs peanut oil 
2 cloves garlic, crushed 
1 onion, chopped 
1 pound pork, cut into cubes 
1/2 pound shrimp, cleaned, peeled 
1/2 pound chicken livers
1/4 cup lite soy sauce 
1/2 cup chicken stock 
2 small carrots, shredded 
1 cup peas 
1 small head of cabbage, shredded 
2 stalks celery, chopped 
2 green onions, sliced on the bias
Procedure:

In a sauté pan or heavy Dutch oven, brown garlic and onions. Add pork, chicken livers, and shrimp. Add soy sauce and chicken stock and simmer for five minutes. Add carrots, peas, and cabbage and stir to combine. 

Place rice noodles in strainer inside a large pot and pour boiling water over top until pot is filled. Wait five minutes, then remove strainer from pot and allow rice noodles to drain. Add rice noodles to sauté pan and combine. Place Pansit on serving platter or bowl and garnish with green onions and celery. Sprinkle with ground black pepper. This is a one-dish meal.




*CHEF CAINE'S CASHEW CRUSTED CHICKEN*​ 


4 chicken breasts, pounded thin
1/2 pkg Mee Krob or bihon (rice noodles)
1/2 cup orange juice
1/4 cup soy sauce
1/4 cup rice vinegar
1/4 cup peanut oil
1/4 cup oyster sauce
2 Tbs brown sugar
2 tsp white pepper
2 tsp minced garlic
2 tsp minced onion
1 tsp crushed chili peppers
1 tsp minced ginger
1 tsp salt
1Tbs corn starch dissolved in 2 Tbs water

1 cup flour
2 eggs beaten with 1/4 cup milk
1-1/2 cups finely crushed cashews

1 bunch scallions
1 mango, shredded
1 red bell pepper, julienned

Combine orange juice, soy sauce, rice vinegar, peanut oil, oyster sauce, brown sugar, white pepper, garlic, onion, chili peppers, minced ginger, and salt in bowl and marinate pounded chicken breasts for 2 hours. Remove chicken breasts from marinade and pat dry with paper towels. Reserve marinade.

Place rice noodles in strainer inside bowl and fill bowl with boiling water. Pour marinade into pot, add cornstarch mixture, and heat in saucepan until thickened.. Dredge chicken in flour, egg mixture, then crushed cashews. Fry coated chicken in 4 Tbs peanut oil until done, turning once. Remove strainer from bowl to drain noodles, then divide on 4 individual plates. Place one chicken breast on each bed of rice noodles. Pour sauce over chicken and garnish with mango, scallion, and bell pepper.


----------



## GrillingFool (Aug 14, 2007)

Ask your friend for recipes and a couple of cooking 
lessons. You will compliment her, and will learn MUCH
more better quickly too!  
(how's that for bad english?!?)


----------



## Learning (Sep 8, 2007)

Wow, the first time someone posted it sent me an email, but I havnt so I assumed no one posted and it just faded away.

Thanks a lot for the input,I'll try many of these out in the next couple weeks


----------



## Lady DeWinters (Sep 11, 2007)

Here's my version. Very simple, no fuss. Of course, you can subsitute the noodles with any noodles of your choice like cellophane noodles, broad noodles... If you're using fresh, just blanch the noodles in hot water then drain before using.

350g dried egg noodles 
2 tbsp vegetable oil 
2 tbsp spring onions (chopped fine) 
light soy sauce (to taste) 
dash of salt 
dash of ground black pepper 

How to make easy peasy noodles:

Follow the instructions on how to cook the dried egg noodles 
Drain, rinse under cold water and set aside 
Heat oil in a wok over medium to high heat 
Add in spring onions and stir-fry for 30 secs 
Add in the egg noodles and stir gently to separate the strands 
Lower the heat and fry the noodles till they are heated through (brown and cripsy on outside but soft inside) 
Season the noodles with light soy sauce, salt and pepper 
Serve at once


----------

